# Old Disc Harrows and Plows



## NicoleReynolds (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi there,
I was just wondering if I could get any info about these polws. They used to belong to my Grandpa, and they now belong to my mom. She has somebody interested in them, but has no idea how much they are worth. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Welcome Nicole!!

Your Grandpa must have taken good care of his things because the disks look like they are ready for more work!!


----------

